# What type of cable do I need to connect the printer to my computer?



## techy12345 (Nov 9, 2009)

What type of cable do I need to connect the printer to my computer?


----------



## techy12345 (Nov 9, 2009)

Printers can be connected in a number of ways, however the two most common methods of connection are through a printer cable or through a USB cable. Printer cables generally have a 25-pin male connector on one end (DB25) and a centronix 36-pin male connector on the other. The DB25 connects with the parallel port on your system, while the centronix goes into the printer. Many new printers have a USB plug in addition to the standard centronix 36-pin connector. With these printers a standard A to B USB cable can be used instead of a printer cable to achieve faster throughput.
For more discussions and answers check http://www.remoteitdesk.com/SUPPORT/KnowledgeBase.aspx


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ummm . . spam? Or do you always answer yourself with dated information?


----------

